# aluminum banjo roller attachment



## Huckleberry Finn (Aug 19, 2015)

I have been looking all over the Internet for an aluminium banjo roller attachment..with no luck..i did find one but its over seas...any ideas where i can get one or suggestions.


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

The only 1 I've ever seen is the tekroll and i think they might be from france .


----------

